# New Pool Coping Installation



## Barnon (Dec 4, 2016)

I have been following the great post by Knucklez detailing his Pool Coping project and I had a few questions on my very similar installation. I will have a concrete deck butting up to 3.5 wide x 2.24 high x 9 inch long bull nose coping with an expansion joint in between. I'm in the process of pouring a concrete base about 12 inches wide x 6 inches deep reinforced with rebar that bridges across the deck supports because I don't trust my back-fill. I was planning on bridging across the back-fill with the concrete deck as well. I'm thinking of two options. Option 1 below shows rebar spanning from the coping base to native ground which would tie the coping base to the concrete deck. Option 2 shows the coping base and the deck with the rebar separated as to let the deck float from the coping base. Some pics are included below of the build. I was planning on using a modified thinset for adhering the coping around pool walls. I'm wondering what I should on the stairs since most of the coping blocks would be sitting on the plastic but need to be space up about 3/8 of an inch to match the height of the other blocks. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

In both plans your re-bar is too low. You should position it below the slab upper surface at a depth equal to 1/3 of the slab thickness. If you use a 3-1/2 in thick slab the reinforcement should be approximately 1 inch below the surface, for a 6-inch slab position it 2 inches below the upper surface. I don't see anything wrong with extending the reinforcement in the paver base pour into a thickened edge of the deck pour. Extending it a foot into the deck pour for your application should be fine.

Eliminate the two notched edges on the bottom of the deck slab. Both will only become stress points generating cracks that will completely encircle your pool. Keep a smooth bottom surface on the deck slab and use isolation board if necessary if there is no way to eliminate a notch.

Nice looking pool! Who is the manufacturer? Our steel wall pool is a Kafko product.


----------



## Barnon (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for your response.

I doubt they are the mfg but I bought the kit from Royal Swimming Pools.

Seems the only way I can eliminate the notch at the edge of the coping base, since it's already poured, is to build it like the drawing below. Will this work?


----------



## harrisong35 (Sep 26, 2016)

You are doing really good work. Pool looks very nice!


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Barnon said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I doubt they are the mfg but I bought the kit from Royal Swimming Pools.
> 
> Seems the only way I can eliminate the notch at the edge of the coping base, since it's already poured, is to build it like the drawing below. Will this work?


 How thick would the concrete be in this scenario?


.


----------

